# Evic Supreme - Feedback From Those Of You That Have Used It



## bones (14/7/14)

Hi Guys

So i'm looking at investing in one of these devices and i'd like your opinion on it. Usage, features, size, etc.

Anything that you can contribute will be helpful. Also, what tank are using with it?

I was initially considering the Sigelei 20, I've seen the Sigelei 30w, but am not too fond of that writing on it.

I've also heard about this DNA30, but i'm not sure what that even looks like, so if you can provide a link that would help.

Thank you.


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

I have no experience on the Evic, but here is a review of the Cana 30W: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cana-30w.3299/.
Not much stock around on the Cana 30 W - Try VapeMob: http://vapemob.co.za/product/dna-30/


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I've got the sigelei 30w, and this thing is a beast. Wattage is very acurate and it maintains it all the way to the end of the battery life.
I also think that the front marking make it look lousy but this is only a small issue and the pros really make this a good device.
Also it fires all the way down to 0.5ohms so should you go the sub-ohm route this feature is beneficial, The hana also does this.
I feel that the tube mods fit better in my pocket than the box mods, but that is just my personal preference.
another con which may be anoiying is that the 510 connector is not a floating one so sometimes when i screw on my mpt3 after using my dripper I have to adjust the 510 pin with a screw driver, when i'm in the office it's fine but can be a task sometimes.


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

Thanks for the feedback @Andre @Al3x. They both good options.

I also prefer the tube mods as well. Although with the size of that eVic, it might look a bit odd walking around with it in your pocket 

What atomiser are you using with these mods?


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I use all my atty's on the 30w, mpt3, trident, atomic, magma, aerotank etc this thing works on good with watever i throw on it.
only issue I had was I did a new coil build on my magma yesterday and it said low res - but then again she was 0.4ohms. after using it on me nemi the 30w fired the magma twice and then gave me the error again, but then again it's not built to fire so low sub ohm builds


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

bones said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Andre @Al3x. They both good options.
> 
> I also prefer the tube mods as well. Although with the size of that eVic, it might look a bit odd walking around with it in your pocket
> 
> What atomiser are you using with these mods?


I use a real Russian 91 % on my Cana 30 W. If you are going to use commercial tanks on there, take note of the minimum output voltage of 4 W as set out in the post I linked you to above.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

@Andre Thanks for that. That Russian look like a beast. I need to find someone that is going to China soon to bring one.

Just out of interest, how much do these things actually weigh? I'm guessing around 200g filled up with a battery and atomiser?


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

If you are referring to the picture in the link I gave above, that is not a Russian, it is an Aqua. Below is a picture of the Cana 30W with a Russian 91%. This combination weighs in at exactly 254 grams.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

that looks awesome @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Given the choice, I would lean towards the eVic Supreme, I do like the look of it and it is a little gimicky which is fun too  I like the idea of creating your own profiles so you can tailor your vape to suit your personal style of vaping.

If you don't need the 30w then the SVD is also a great choice, the wife and I each have one and they rock! Also they double as close combat weapons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

Thanks for all the info guys. The information is overwhelming. Coming from your normal starter kits to these devices it's on a whole new level.

@BumbleBee It's the inner geek in me that really wants to get hold of this eVic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I'd say go for it, it will be a decision you will not regret


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

bones said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. The information is overwhelming. Coming from your normal starter kits to these devices it's on a whole new level.
> 
> @BumbleBee It's the inner geek in me that really wants to get hold of this eVic.


How will your inner geek react to the new Cloupour one?


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Al3x said:


> I'd say go for it, it will be a decision you will not regret


... unless you pull a "baksteen"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> How will your inner geek react to the new Cloupour one?



Its pretty, but a little bulky and ooooh it has such an immense potential for scratches


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> How will your inner geek react to the new Cloupour one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

I honestly believe that this forum is the worst thing i could have stumbled upon. I am going to end up bankrupt and their might be a possibility i might get a talking to by the wife.

She wants to do some home improvements, i'm sure we can come to a compromise

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

bones said:


> I honestly believe that this forum is the worst thing i could have stumbled upon. I am going to end up bankrupt and their might be a possibility i might get a talking to by the wife.
> 
> She wants to do some home improvements, i'm sure we can come to a compromise


I am so glad I don't have a credit card, this place is bad news 

oh.... making the place smell better IS a home improvement

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bones (30/7/14)

@baksteen8168 When u purchased your eVic Supreme, did it come with a battery? As per Joyetech it is supplied with a battery.


----------



## Chef Guest (30/7/14)

@bones check out my review thread on the supreme. It's called Battle of the 30W mods. Dunno how to link a thread.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @bones check out my review thread on the supreme. It's called Battle of the 30W mods. Dunno how to link a thread.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Quick copy & paste - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/battle-of-the-30w-mods-evic-supreme-30w-vs-cana-mods-30w.4015/


----------



## Chef Guest (30/7/14)

Thanks


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

@bones - no it did not. Supplier would have had problems bringing in batteries. I did order some sony vtc4 off an ebay site... but we all know what usps is like...

All in all I am 100% happy with my supreme. Can't see a reason to upgrade yet. 50w... 100w... why? Most I have been vaping at was 23w so I do not see the reason for upgrading yet. Plus she has been giving me consistent performance every time I used her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

Sorry for the late reply, but tapatalk does not notify me if I have been tagged. Rather pm me.


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/8/14)

bones said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Andre @Al3x. They both good options.
> 
> I also prefer the tube mods as well. Although with the size of that eVic, it might look a bit odd walking around with it in your pocket
> 
> What atomiser are you using with these mods?


 
Your worried about that? You should see the looks one gets with an SVD in 18650 mode with an Aerotank mega on top.....Lets just say its rather interesting


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

I carry mine with a russian on top in my pocket... got to say I have had a couple of nods from women... lol.  

Seriously though, I don't even notice it anymore. You get used to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (15/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I carry mine with a russian on top in my pocket... got to say I have had a couple of nods from women... lol.
> 
> *Seriously though, I don't even notice it anymore. You get used to it.*


You should nod back at the ladies or even a smile. Ladies love smiles...


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

I normally just smile back and adjust my mod... rofl!


----------



## Nightfearz (15/8/14)

aaaah, and so the penny drops
Now I understand where the giggles come from, cause I walk around with an evod in my pocket...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> aaaah, and so the penny drops
> Now I understand where the giggles come from, cause I walk around with an evod in my pocket...


At least it's bigger than 16350...


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

Size doesn't matter guys, it's how it blows off steam that matters 

on that note.... my maraxus is telescopic


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Size doesn't matter guys, it's how it blows off steam that matters
> 
> on that note.... my maraxus is telescopic


Hahaha. Telescopic you say... hahaha


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/9/14)

I've got an eVic Supreme, feels like a really high quality device. It's not truely a 30W device (check out PBusurdo's video). My understanding of it, is that if you're using tanks (even including things like kayfuns, Taifuns and genesis') then it should be all good. but if you're dripping, then something with an SX or DNA chip would be better. (I think, other more experience forum members might know better) 

There are a couple gripes with the eVic.
- The thing chews through battery (guessing an inefficient chip?)
- The finishing on the control wheel and the battery cap seems undone. (lots of really sharp edges)
- The button rattles
- You may run into micro-arcing if you run it at its limits (very localized hot spots, usually between the battery cap and tube)


The micro-arcing thing is easily solved. Either by using the tube upside down, or by nolax'ing the threads.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/9/14)

bones said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Andre @Al3x. They both good options.
> 
> I also prefer the tube mods as well. Although with the size of that eVic, it might look a bit odd walking around with it in your pocket



Have you seen the Provari Mini?
By my calculations it would be a few hundred bucks 
more than the eVic... But it's a Provari!

It's smaller and I'm sure it will pack a mighty punch.

Sadly I don't think it's available here. I checked VapeMob but it looks like they only do the original Provari.

I like cylindrical, so if I was looking for a beast, Provari Mini would be the one I reckon.

I'm sure the eVic is amazing though.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

Provari, from all the reading I've done only goes up to 15W max. Added to that, it only works with 18500 batteries, stock. (you can buy a bigger battery cap that allows you to use 18650 batteries). Theres also the ugly tapered ring on it that will make any 22mm atomizers look out of place. Lastly theres the price.

For me at least, the eVic Supreme, was a bit smaller than I expected, but way, way heavier. It does feel remarkably solid though. It manages to feel, slim... Somehow... 

TBH, knowing what I know now, I'd buy a cloupor DNA30 clone, spend my saved money on some juices, and call it a day. Thats not to say I have buyers remorse on the eVic, its just, not really going to support me as well, as a DNA30 would. When I start getting into rebuildables.

But I guess thats the curse of this hobby, you're constantly sabotaging your future decisions, with the ones you make right now 

Another thing to keep in mind! As far as I can tell, the most that the eVic can pull from a battery is under 14 AMP's, so despite what Joyetech says about "performance degrading with other batteries" You could easily slap a 3100MAh purple eFest in there and score some extra vape time.

This isn't really the case, because with the Cloupur DNA30 clone, it can go down to 0.3 ohm, which wouldn't be as safe, as the specs on the Cloupor, aren't too clear.

It says...
4-8.3V
0.3-3.3 ohms
7-30W

However... 0.3 ohms @ 30w would only be 3v (below the published spec)
I dont know what would happen in that situation. But for arguments sake, lets say it ran the coil at 4v, that would mean it could be drawing 18 AMPs from the battery, that doesn't sound to safe to me. (this is based on it, being a kinda junky chinese copy thats not as efficient as a legit DNA 30 by evolv)

What I'm trying to say, is

eVic = You can chuck a bigger battery in, and get more vape time
Cloupor Hana Clone = Smaller, higher amperage battery (VTC4 or VTC5) better for dripping (right?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

on a side note , holy crap! I've been reading a lot, 99% of what I just said would have gone over my head just a couple weeks ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/9/14)

I don't think I'd need more than 15w though. I think the MVP is only 12 and that's one of the most popular.

But ya, your summary makes sense 

I do agree also that if it's pure performance you're after, the Cloupor is the ticket.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

Another thing I've just remembered about the eVic, it has a hearbeat while its on... even in sleep mode. (PBusurdo shows this in his review). And that kills the battery, so you have to set it to auto shut down. Which means a lot of the time, you pick it up, press the fire button and expect some nice warm vapor..... Nothing happens, then you have to click the fire button 5 times, wait for it to start, then tell you the time and date.... Then check the resistance of the atomizer... Then! You can fire that sucker and take a hit.


----------



## Yash (13/9/14)

Got mine from Vapemob yesterday, control dial stopped working around 11pm.
Tried everything, downgrade software then upgrade, reset, nothing fixed it.

Very disappointed as this is an awesome device.


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

It's gimmicky and overcomplicated. And it demolishes battery. And the atty never sits flush. And the selection ring is weird to use. Sold mine after a few weeks. 

Last I saw it was being sold on again...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Still happy with mine. Battery lasts decently on mine and control ring works nicely on mine. Only gripe I have is that no atty sits flush (except for the nautilus)


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

It's not a bad device. Just not for me. My missus still has hers and is very happy with it. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## WHeunis (13/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Still happy with mine. Battery lasts decently on mine and control ring works nicely on mine. Only gripe I have is that no atty sits flush (except for the nautilus)


 
Same here.
VERY happy with my EvicS. The atty thing is a little bit annoying, but were in a somewhat unique situation that if they do ever make an adjustable 510 for it, we can replace it easy.
Not very many mods with an EASILY replaceable 510 like this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

Hana 30W. Atty sits flush. Easy to replace the 510. Easy to fix in general. Built like a tank but still very light. Good form factor for a box. Good battery life. Simple and does what it's supposed to do without all the gimmicks.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Hana 30W. Atty sits flush. Easy to replace the 510. Easy to fix in general. Built like a tank but still very light. Good form factor for a box. Good battery life. Simple and does what it's supposed to do without all the gimmicks.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


But I like the gimmicks.  

I chose the evic over the hana simply because of shape. I prefer cylindrical mods.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Same here.
> VERY happy with my EvicS. The atty thing is a little bit annoying, but were in a somewhat unique situation that if they do ever make an adjustable 510 for it, we can replace it easy.
> Not very many mods with an EASILY replaceable 510 like this...


I usually just adjust the beauty ring upwards. I can always take a bit off the atty to make it fit flush, but meh... got used to the look of the beuty ring turned out a bit.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Like so....







This is the furthest I need to unscrew. The other attys sit lower.


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

There's something about the wording of "beauty ring" that just doesn't sit well with me.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> There's something about the wording of "beauty ring" that just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Agree 100%...

But what should I call it? Top mod bottom atty adjuster circle thingy? Lmao


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

Yeah! I like that. TMBAACT! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Yeah! I like that. TMBAACT!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Lmao! I hope I remember this! Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Haha @Chef Guest I'm loving the eVic. It's decent and not all too bad. The atty doesn't sit completely flush but it is barely noticeable. My battery used to give me a good day and a half with my kayfun 1ohm coil at 22W. .. 

All in all I think it's a fantastic device...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Haha @Chef Guest I'm loving the eVic. It's decent and not all too bad. The atty doesn't sit completely flush but it is barely noticeable. My battery used to give me a good day and a half with my kayfun 1ohm coil at 22W. ..
> 
> All in all I think it's a fantastic device...


I thought you put it up in the classifieds? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/14)

That replaceable 510 looks very moddible, when my stuff from the states arrives I'll prolly get a spare and have a go at modding it. 

On the battery front, i think there might be more to the story, when my nitecore i2 lands i'm going to do some experiements. I don't have a multimeter ATM, but i have a gut feeling that the onboard charge circuit might not be charging the battery all the way. That would be one explanation for the battery life.


----------



## WHeunis (13/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I usually just adjust the beauty ring upwards. I can always take a bit off the atty to make it fit flush, but meh... got used to the look of the beuty ring turned out a bit.


 
I do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I thought you put it up in the classifieds?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



I did. But only because I want to try out the REO... If I had cash I would keep it still.


----------



## Silver (13/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> That replaceable 510 looks very moddible, when my stuff from the states arrives I'll prolly get a spare and have a go at modding it.
> 
> On the battery front, i think there might be more to the story, when my nitecore i2 lands i'm going to do some experiements. I don't have a multimeter ATM, but i have a gut feeling that the onboard charge circuit might not be charging the battery all the way. That would be one explanation for the battery life.


 
I noticed my Nitecore i2 charges my batteries up to 4.18V whereas the Nitecore i4 charges up to 4.22V
Not much of a difference (1%) but I noticed it, so am sharing it.

The vape and battery life on a 4.18V versus 4.22V is pretty much the same though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/14)

My thinking is going along the lines of the eVic only charging the battery up to 3.7, so the difference would be nearly 0.5V 

Really keen to test this out on Monday when I'm at work and have a multimeter


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> That replaceable 510 looks very moddible, when my stuff from the states arrives I'll prolly get a spare and have a go at modding it.
> 
> On the battery front, i think there might be more to the story, when my nitecore i2 lands i'm going to do some experiements. I don't have a multimeter ATM, but i have a gut feeling that the onboard charge circuit might not be charging the battery all the way. That would be one explanation for the battery life.


If you have success from this, please share. Would be nice if there is a easy fix, but like I said. Got used to the TMBAACT (beauty ring) looking like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/14)

Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Will do


Thanks


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

Riddle said:


> I did. But only because I want to try out the REO... If I had cash I would keep it still.


Really? I much prefer the Reo 


Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (13/9/14)

Riddle said:


> I did. But only because I want to try out the REO... If I had cash I would keep it still.


Really? I much prefer the Reo 


Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Well I was against mechs and thought I would only ever use regulated mods. But I have been using a nemesis for a few days now and loving it. So I think a REO will really be fantastic @Chef Guest ...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Erm... One kinda worrying thing with the eVic supreme is that you can do this... 






At least now I'm mixing the juices down so I'm sitting on about 3-4.5mg 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (16/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Erm... One kinda worrying thing with the eVic supreme is that you can do this...
> 
> View attachment 11505
> 
> ...



The software is very nice but honestly I don't think many people go on it daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Very true. But it just syncs up when I out it on charge, so it's no real added effort on my part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (16/9/14)

I don't understand why these things count puffs. I don't want to know... Its not like I'm counting my vegetable and fruit intake.

All I get from that is "This is how quickly you going through that expensive juice."

Leave it out!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (16/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I don't understand why these things count puffs. I don't want to know... Its not like I'm counting my vegetable and fruit intake.
> 
> All I get from that is "This is how quickly you going through that expensive juice."
> 
> ...



This is exactly why I don't use the software... Well that reason and my wife saying you see you do vase too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/9/14)

Riddle said:


> and my wife saying you see you do vase too much.



Lol... 

Yip, better not have evidence.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

I don't live and die by the stats. But it's nice to have then around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (16/9/14)

Yup. Agreed


----------



## rogue zombie (16/9/14)

I would like something like that to gauge the performance of the unit itself. 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Surprised no leet hacker types, have written custom firmware for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## The eCigStore (13/4/15)

Hi,
i find the Evic Supreme a mean machine the only atomiser is the Delta C3 that works with it.A wonderful unit with updated software.As far as the size goes its a personal preference .love it.I have the ovale one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/4/15)

It works with any atomizer that has 510 threading. 

It's way over priced by Joyetech, falls short on its capabilities and the build quality is pretty shoddy. 

When it's the only thing you have it feels awesome, but as soon as you get something like a istick 30w the evic supreme is left in the dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

